# Portable cord violation.



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

Cord can't be used for permanent wiring in a residence.

It could be used where portability is important


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

Are you saying SO cord, or appliance cord?


----------



## pre1014 (Sep 19, 2013)

there isn't any lettering on it, so it would be tough to say for myself (total noob) but looking at pictures, its likely SO cord.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

I am going to say that is an illegal install. In my opinion it does not fall under 400.7(A)(5) as the flexible cord is used as a branch circuit to feed the Lift, not the wiring on the lift.

I would turn it down as 400.7(B)(1)
Can not use flexible cord as a substitute for fixed wiring of a structure.


----------



## fistofbolts (Jan 25, 2014)

sure its a violation, but its safe and on a farm. who cares if the shop burns down.


----------



## That_Dude (Feb 13, 2012)

Illegal install. SO cord is not for running in a conduit.



IBTL. :whistling2:


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Look at 400.8(6) Uses Not permitted---Where installed in raceways unless otherwise permitted in the code.


----------

